# Kontiki grey tank level indication fault



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there,

Can anyone advise me how the level indication is sent from the grey tank on a 2005 Swift Kontiki? Does it have probes, or a float switch, or some other means of detecting the level in there? It's a 660 Kontiki and has the grey tank across the back just behind the axle.

Thanks for any help.
Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## materials (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Pugwash

I have just be looking in to that my self I have just purchased a 2001 swift Gazelle F63 and while away for the first time I noticed that the grey water tank was not filling up, I spoke to the dealer I purchased it from and he informed me that it will only read empty or full no readings in between so I am looking at putting a analog output liquid level sensor in place I have emailed swift asking for the specification on the fresh water tank level sensor and gauge to find one that will be compatible

Peter.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Ours is the same, either empty or full. One sure way of finding out is that the sink won't empty. If you water tank is empty it stand to reason the waste tank is full!


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I have an older Kontiki with no warning at all on the grey tank, however, I judge mine from the amount of fresh water I use. If I need to top up with fresh water then my grey tank needs emptying.
Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Grey water indicator*

Hi

I have a 2006 Kontiki. The read out/indicators are digital as follows.

Fresh water - 0%, 25%, 50%, 75% 100% full

Waste water - as above.

The fresh water level indicator is fine, but the waste one never registers anything at all - but then again it is a Swift.

Russell


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Waste water indication*

Thanks for the responses so far.

My waste water level indication was working fine until I removed the tank to modify the vent system. (The factory version is a couple of holes in the top of the tank and this is not acceptable where I live).

I put everything back carefully and connected the wires going to the tank sensor but it doesn't work. It worked fine before. I wondered if something might have happened to whatever is inside when I had the tank off as I inverted it whilst working on it.

Any ideas?

Help appreciated.

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Pugwash, It is a simple float switch which does need to be in the right orientation for it to work. Simple check disconnect the wires & short them to each other, gauge should read ful, if not switch is either duff or need setting properly. *Rapide * yours will only register full or empty not graduations, Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water gauge*

Hi Steve

The fresh water shows increments of 25% upwards. The manual suggests the grey water is the same???

Not that it matters as I leave the drain open 24/7 and use a waste hog.

Russell


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks to all for the helpful replies. Sargeant was spot on. It's a float switch and its very near the top of the tank so it won't register until the tank is almost totally full. Until then the read-out will show 0%.

This is a friends vehicle and it was working fine - but he expected incremental readings like the fresh water tank.

Thanks again. Much appreciated.

Pugwash.


----------



## flip (Dec 23, 2006)

My problem with the grey waste tank is that I think that any vent holes are blocked and is making the any waste going down a sink making other plug holes gluging is there a overflow on the tank?


----------

